# Fenugreek seeds/powder to aid weight gain?



## mandk (8 January 2009)

My TB is an ex racer and very skinny..... he is 6yrs old &amp; having a year out of work completely, turned out 24/7 until stable built.  He has plenty of hay (may end up trying him on haylege soon), is fed Baileys No.4, chaff, sugar beet, veg oil with a pinch of Garlic to hide flavour of oil!  He has plenty of rugs and feels the cold - he has a 400g full neck on at the moment.

I have seen Fenugreek seeds at £6.98 for 900g (inc postage) - do not know if this is cheap for them or not?...........

........  But I have read they are good for promoting weight gain..... anyone have any experience?  I know there are other supplements which are prob amazing at weight gain - but these are very expensive and we can not afford £30 per month on one supplement!

I am not a fan of supplements in any way at all - in fact generally quite the opposite.  But they have their place at times and right now I feel my boy would benefit from a bit of weight gaining help.

Any advice from experience please spill!

Many Thanks


----------



## cazmoreton (8 January 2009)

I'm no pro but my mum has a horsey related shop and they sell Linseed and Fenugreek and me and mum were talking about it earlier(because she had an order for it today) and she said it was really good.
that probrably helped very little but oh well


----------



## ColourFan (8 January 2009)

Fenugreek is usually used as a preventive supplement for building up resistance and to promote healthy airways (bronchial).  I have never heard of it being used as a supplement to promote weight gain.

I have used corn oil on feed of a recovering horse that had lost 150 kgs weight.  Also corn-flakes (not the cereal!) during the winter/cold period helps to add a bit of weight.
The corn oil I used, I bought at the supermarket.  It not only helped put back on some of the lost weight, but also improved coat condition (shine and texture) and the hoef condition.


----------



## nicolaread (8 January 2009)

it is good for coat condition but im not sure bout weight gain, have you tryed baileys no1? the cooked cereal? + alfa oil instead of normal chaff would help.


----------



## kellyeaton (9 January 2009)

yes they will help gain weight but will take a while. linseed would be better why not try fibre beet alfa a oil and barly they are quite cheap and will pile the pounds on make sure teeth and he has been wormed as well!


----------



## CBAnglo (9 January 2009)

I feed Fenugreek in conjunction with garlic to promote muscle development.  It is not specifically used for weight gain.  Linseed is very good for condition and I also use black oil sunflower seeds.

I get mine from mileendsupplies.co.uk and you can get linseed and fenugreek already mixed for about £9 for 3kgs.  I used seeds but now buy the powder in bulk from mile end.


----------

